# Dr Larry Connor In East Texas!



## Kingfisher Apiaries

We are tentatively planning to have Dr Larry Connor come to East Texas
and give a day long talk. He writes a monthly article in American Bee
Journal and Bee Culture. Also, he has worked with various universities
and bee breeding projects including the midnight/starline breeding
project in the 70s and 80s. Larry Connor is a informative speaker and
knows his stuff. His talks are straightforward and super easy to
understand. We need to have at least 30+ people sign up in order to be
able to do it. We are planning on having it on Saturday, February 5th
at Indian Rock Baptist Church, 4944 State Highway 154 E. This is east
of Gilmer TX. Cost is $35 per person. You can either bring a sack
lunch or drive about 8 minutes into Gilmer or Diana for lunch. Weather
permitting there will be live bee demonstrations afterward, so bring a
veil.

This is from Dr Connor-
Dr. Lawrence John Connor, Author and Beekeeping Instructor
Owner Wicwas Press, Kalamazoo, Michigan

HOW TO SUCCEED IN BEEKEEPING!
With emphasis on making increase colonies.
9 AM TO 3 PM

Welcome

BEEKEEPING BIOLOGY FOR NEW BEEKEEPERS
READING THE COLONY FRAME BY FRAME
POPULATION MANAGEMENT AND BEEKEEPING
MAKING INCREASE AND WINTERING NUCLEI

IF TIME:
CHEMICAL FREE BEEKEEPING
QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS
WRAP-UP


Please Contact me (Mike) and I will sign you up, remittance is cash or
check at the door.

Thanks

Mike
[email protected]


----------



## Jaseemtp

how far of a drive is that from Fort Worth?


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Its at least 3-3.5 hours from here according to google. I got your email, will get back to you as soon as possible. 

Thanks

mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Still got room


----------



## NeilV

Larry Connor came to Tulsa a couple of years ago and did a queen rearing seminar. If you are in driving distance and skip this, you've screwed up.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

I do need a deposit by January 20th. Please contact me for info. If you have already contacted me i sent you a email. 

Thanks

mike


----------



## catdance62

CAn I make payment to you via paypal? I was out of the country for a couple weeks so may have missed an email
Thanks


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Right now we are only taking checks. Email me and we can work something out.
mike


----------



## catdance62

I just got an email with a mailing address--thank you so much


----------



## Specialkayme

If I was within driving distance I'd so be in. His webanar on Brushy Mountain last year was very good.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

We have made all the arrangements and it will be the 5th! If you have not signed up, contact me! We need all payments by January 20th. There maybe a bbq lunch for extra, will keep you posted.
mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Can still sign some people up. Let me know before the 20th!

Mike


----------



## catdance62

We have our bee class meeting on Monday evening, and will get whatever $ from whoever is going and send it Tues. a.m. I can let you know how many people for sure. I think Marvin McCord, our teacher, may have been in touch with Dick Counts or you about it.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

We may be full, will post today if we have anymore room.

mike


----------



## catdance62

Ok, thnx


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Contact me via email or pm. Depending on how many you have that want to come we might be able to fit a few more in. 

mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

We have no more space. I cannot believe how many we have signed up. Good to give a warm Arklatex welcome to larry since he has never talked to this area before.
If I have already signed you up and you have not sent money please send it.
mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

If anyone needs directions let me know. 

Mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

We are tentatively planning to do it tomorrow. We will decide around lunch time today. Gilmer has about 3" right now of snow. I talked to a friend in terrell, he had 7"

Mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

ATTENTION- LARRY CONNOR IS RESCHEDULED FOR 11:00 AM SATURDAY FEBRUARY 5TH. THIS IS 2 HOURS LATER THAN PREVIOUSLY PLANED. EMAIL ME IF YOU NEED ANY INFO CONTACT ME. YOU WILL NEED TO BRING LUNCH TO EAT THERE.
Mike

[email protected]


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Bump! If you are coming and know somebody else that is coming pass the word!

Mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

All is going as planned. If you need any info, do not hesitate to contact me. i will be here till 9 tomorrow morning if you need info then.

mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Today was a success. Thanks to all that came.

Mike R AKA Kingfisher


----------

